# The latest twist!



## Gouki (31 May 2005)

Tonight, Kincanucks has delivered me news that has picked my spirits up immaculately..

In short .. he told me I appeared on the selection for RMS CLK from the 09 May board..  On top of that .. I had gotten by RSBP - recruit school bypass!

All I have left now is to wait official word from my CFRC and be made an offer.

For anyone who has read my thread which is now a few pages back, this has been a very bumpy road for me. In fact, I was sitting in my chair in my office at work, mindlessly cruising the army.ca forums when I saw the new message, and saw him confirming my name and CFRC.. I did not want to get up my hopes but told him he had the info right, and then he just dropped Thor's hammer on me.

I can't really begin to describe how I feel right now .. I'm not the type to flip out for joy but it is like a fresh breath of air just enveloped me and when I do get my word, I think I will jump and laugh maniacally like a mad scientist - but I came very close to doing that tonight after a few PM's back and forth uncovered more and more to me.

Everyone .. I have been one of the biggest critics of this process and I never will like how it proceeded. However .. it really is worth the wait. I never expected to get this sort of news tonight and now I am just waiting official word from my CFRC. 

The wait sucked, but how I feel right now almost cancels it all out. I feel like once again I'm at the forefront of getting my life in order and joining the military.

A big thanks to Kincanucks for taking the time to check this out for me, if it weren't for his efforts I would still be in my depressed rut feeling worse and less optimistic about my future in the CF, which has now taken a giant leap skyward.


----------



## Spr.Earl (31 May 2005)

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Pea (31 May 2005)

Congrats Steve! I have talked with u on a few occasions about our recruiting processes. I know you've been frustrated and tired of it all, but it has finally paid off. I am happy for you, and I look forward to mine working out soon too. Good luck with it all!

Kelita


----------



## RS (31 May 2005)

Hey Steve,

Congrats!  I was also selected for RMS on 9 May!  No RSBP for me though...... Lucky You!
Kincannucks is the BEST!  He really made my day too!  
Maybe we will be on QL3 together.    Wonder when it will be?  I know there is a course starting in Sept.  But not too sure when the next one is. 
Hey since your Dad is a WO maybe he could find out.  Always nice to have the inside track!  Maybe then I could try to figure out when my basic will be!  I know I will be jumping to the phone ever time it rings!  
If you find anything out, let me know ok.

Thanks and 
Cheers,
RS


----------



## Gouki (31 May 2005)

Thanks everyone  ;D

RS: I was checking the CFSAL (I think thats right) website and oddly enough there aren't any rms QL3's for Jul-Aug, but there is one in September, I forget the exact date .. mabye the 20th? I had the paper printed out but it's not with me right now.

I'll even take PAT platoon if it means escaping from Shilo before then..


----------



## 9nr Domestic (31 May 2005)

Congrats Steve. I am so excited for you, I have been following your story for a while now. 

I don't want to sound like a stocker, but you always look so sad at the GSH, so hopefully now that you know there is an end in sight you will look a little more "up".


----------



## Gouki (31 May 2005)

Haha.. Yeah, I'm not the most chipper when I'm there - although I've been told that my normal face always looks like I'm pissed about something or other, especially when I'm in the GSH working out.

It's funny, you seem to see me but I don't know who you are! Have I forgotten your identity or something??

BTW, expect to really see me up when I get the official confirmation and when I put in my notice that I am leaving the GSH. Then you'll see just how retarded I can be.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (31 May 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Haha.. Yeah, I'm not the most chipper when I'm there - although I've been told that my normal face always looks like I'm pissed about something or other, especially when I'm in the GSH working out.
> 
> It's funny, you seem to see me but I don't know who you are! Have I forgotten your identity or something??
> 
> BTW, expect to really see me up when I get the official confirmation and when I put in my notice that I am leaving the GSH. Then you'll see just how retarded I can be.



Well you seemed much happier today. I don't think I have ever introduced myself, I just figured out who you were because sh**hole Shilo is pretty small. Next time you are at work I will introduce myself. 

And I have seen you workout too, and yes you looked pissed off at somebody.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (31 May 2005)

Congrats Steve! The long wait must make it so much sweeter. 

I agree - without Kincanucks, army.ca would not be the same. I hope the people at the top know about how he keeps those who are interested properly informed and others that may have otherwise given up on the CF motivated (a lot of it on his spare time too I am sure.)   

BTW, Is Shilo that bad? I almost had BMQ for R215 there so I am curious...


----------



## Gouki (3 Jun 2005)

Take it from someone who lives here, and 9R will probably support this but ..... never come to Shilo. Just never come here. If you approach it, this is the standard procedure:

1. Scream and shake your head wildly
2. Turn your car/bike/yourself around 180 degrees
3. Head in the opposite direction
4. Thank God/Allah/Buddha/Shiva that you realized where you were and left

Staying here for short times isn't so bad, but this town is like a las vegas wife, overtime it gains a greater and greater hold of you until one day you wake up souless and a mere shadow of the man you were before


----------



## Infanteer (3 Jun 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> I can't really begin to describe how I feel right now .. I'm not the type to flip out for joy but it is like a fresh breath of air just enveloped me and when I do get my word, I think I will jump and laugh maniacally like a mad scientist - but I came very close to doing that tonight after a few PM's back and forth uncovered more and more to me.



All this over a desk job?


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> All this over a desk job?





 ;D.........be nice


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (3 Jun 2005)

Who knows....maybee your new trade will get you a nice posting to ummm I don't know....Shilo????


----------



## 9nr Domestic (4 Jun 2005)

Being posted to Shilo and having to live in Shilo as a civilian are two different stories in my opinion. 

I also believe he is going Navy, therefore most likely he will end up on one of our beautiful coast, not Shilo. (at least for the first couple years)


----------



## Gouki (4 Jun 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> All this over a desk job?



Your damn right "all this over a desk job" .. I don't care what you think about it nor do I care to hear anymore really.. on top of that, I don't intend to stay RMS forever.

How about "all this over getting started on your career and life and moving forward"

To top it off, I did have Infantry as a choice, but was talked out of by ... oh noes - other infanteers in the 2VP.

Shelldrake: I wouldn't be overly happy really but Domestic is right.. I wouldn't hate Shilo quite as much if I was making a living here.. though it would still suck.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jun 2005)

9R Domestic said:
			
		

> Being posted to Shilo and having to live in Shilo as a civilian are two different stories in my opinion.
> 
> I also believe he is going Navy, therefore most likely he will end up on one of our beautiful coast, not Shilo. (at least for the first couple years)



He maybe wearing a navy uniform but that will not prevent him from ending up on an army base.  Thats the fun of being in a purple trade...he could be in a navy DEU and be posted to Suffield ( about as far removed from the ocean as it gets)


----------



## Gouki (4 Jun 2005)

Yeah, like my father for instance is RMS and he's here despite being Air..

I know I can go anywhere but it's my understanding that they try to send you to the element you picked first so you can get familiar with it, no?


----------



## 9nr Domestic (4 Jun 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Yeah, like my father for instance is RMS and he's here despite being Air..
> 
> I know I can go anywhere but it's my understanding that they try to send you to the element you picked first so you can get familiar with it, no?




According to http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=836

"the enviro-centric model is fully utilized by this occupation in the early stages of the career. As an example, if you are issued a Navy uniform, you can expect to serve an initial tour of 6 to 8 years (minimum) on either coast (Esquimalt, B.C. or Halifax, N.S.). "


----------



## Gouki (4 Jun 2005)

Halifax or Esquimalt .. man I'm totally okay with one of those two postings. Though it would be nice to see the West coast after living so long on the East, Esquimalt looks like a great place (as well as BC in general)

Just another tiny reason I chose Navy ;D


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jun 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Halifax or Esquimalt .. man I'm totally okay with one of those two postings. Though it would be nice to see the West coast after living so long on the East, Esquimalt looks like a great place (as well as BC in general)
> 
> Just another tiny reason I chose Navy ;D



Don't bet the farm just yet...my freind is finishing up his RMS QL3 right now and he is being posted to Halifax with the navy and he wears an air force uniform....... That policy don't mean shit.....we have guys  here in greenwood that aren't blue........


----------



## Gouki (5 Jun 2005)

Well, it could always look worse.. 

I'm not betting the farm on it but I can always hope they decide to give me a good posting within my environment. I would be more than happy to return to Greenwood also if they were to send me there.. best posting my father has had to date.

But I chose a purple trade so yeah.. could end up anywhere. From my standpoint though odds seem to slightly tip towards a favourable posting than something I wouldn't like (wouldn't like being anything in the prairies or northern Ontario)


----------



## TCBF (5 Jun 2005)

See you in Wainwright.


----------



## Gouki (5 Jun 2005)

Probably


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jun 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Well, it could always look worse..



Dundurn........Meaford.......Moose Jaw.......Ottawa......


----------



## Gouki (5 Jun 2005)

OK OK STOP THE MADNESS


----------



## Gouki (5 Jun 2005)

...Wait, what's so bad about Ottawa?


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jun 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> ...Wait, what's so bad about Ottawa?



I didn't think i needed to spell it out for you but Ok...


NDHQ


----------



## Gouki (5 Jun 2005)

I've heard some people complain about it but no one has actually ever told me the specifics, or reasons why they hated it there... actually all I've heard about Ottawa aside from the NDHQ complaints was that it was too expensive.


----------



## NavComm (6 Jun 2005)

congratulations Steve! I'm still waiting for my call. With luck you will get posted to Esquimalt, Halifax is nice too but Vancouver Island is very beautiful, so is the whole Province! We don't call it beautiful BC for nothing. I was up hiking around Chilliwack and if I knew how to upload pics to here I'd show you some of just why we call it that!


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jun 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> We don't call it beautiful BC for nothing.



Beautiful BC..........Beautiful....Bring Cash !

Chilliwack is gorgeous...wish the base was still open


----------



## Gouki (6 Jun 2005)

To be honest, despite the high price of ... everything there, I would be ecstatic if I got posted to BC. Just seems like there is so much life and vibrance out there


----------



## NavComm (8 Jun 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> To be honest, despite the high price of ... everything there, I would be ecstatic if I got posted to BC. Just seems like there is so much life and vibrance out there



It's expensive here? LOL I guess it is, but if you are the outdoorsy type there are still plenty of places to camp or hike for free. Get yourself one of those back roads maps and you will find lots to do! As long as you don't plan on taking in every concert and movie you should be able to manage quite well. I'll keep my fingers crossed you get to Esquimalt!


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (9 Jun 2005)

Doesnt the RCR have a base in Wrainwright BC?

Can you tell me anything about it?


----------



## Gouki (9 Jun 2005)

Would you mind not hijacking my topic and ask him in PM


----------



## Infanteer (9 Jun 2005)

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Doesnt the RCR have a base in Wrainwright BC?



First off, Wainwright is in Alberta.

Second of all, the RCR is located in Eastern Canada (although they will have pers attached to the CMTC in Wainwright)

Read through this thread to learn about the different regiments of the Infantry Corps:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25214.0.html

Other than that, back to Steve's original programming.


----------



## Gouki (9 Jun 2005)

Actually in retrospect I remembered I have something to add to my programming:

Called Tuesday to CFRC/WPG looking for my recruiter .. out of town. Yipee. My father suggested I just call the freakin secretary .. with nothing to lose I called her and found out my file is actually there in Winnipeg. Confused, I asked why no one has told me anything and if there was any offer in it.

She gave me "you should hear something ... about two or three weeks" I nearly lost it, but remained calm and said "look I'm pretty tired of hearing two to three weeks, now I know this isn't your fault but you guys have been running me around for quite some time now. How come I have no heard one shred of information from you all since February? Even if there is nothing to tell me, why not call sometimes and just let me know you haven't forgotten me?"

She thought for a moment and I heard some typing and she said "Well, it looks like we did call a few days ago." Now I'm on the verge of beating myself to death with the phone.. I told her, that I said to them many times I work from 1400-2200hrs and I listed my work number to call *if I was not reachable at home* I asked why they never called my work - or better yet, left a freakin message on my phone! She said she wasn't sure why no one left a message ... fair enough, she isn't in charge but I would like to know who has been calling me and why no messages were left.

I asked her then, instead of waiting for another call why not just take care of business now while I'm here? Well, that was another dead end. She couldn't do it or get anyone around to either ..... fair enough again I guess but this is getting over the top ridiculous. I made a point to tell her to tell all the Corporals who give these calls to call my home, leave a message, and then give a call to my work (which you think would be SOP anyhow but I guess I was mistaken).

I'm gonna give them a call tomorrow again and hopefully find someone more in the know and find out exactly wtf is up and what's going on here. I'm half tempted to drive into Winnipeg and search the RC myself for my file and someone to do something for me. Seems like I'm the one kicking them in the ass to get them to do anything here so why stop now?

I'll get into the MF'ing military no matter how many blunders or BS they feel like putting me through. We'll see what happens tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Jun 2005)

Steve, you are the most tenacious clerk I've ever heard of, hope you could be like that with my pay someday.  ;D Just keep plugging my man, just keep plugging!


----------



## NavComm (9 Jun 2005)

Steve I hope you have better luck than I'm having! I don't know if I should phone again or just say 'forget it'. By the time they get around to calling me I won't be able to go because they've left it too late for this year. I have to take my vacation, I can't carry it over and I can't cancel it because a replacement has been scheduled. My boss has agreed to leave the 'military leave' portion of the 10 weeks as tentative but my vacation is not 'tentative'. So that means if I am in, I won't be able to do my bmq until next April.


----------



## Gouki (9 Jun 2005)

Damn man, don't give up until you absolutely 110% have to .. You should be calling them like every 2 days.. Sounds like you need to pressure them even more than I have been. Don't say forget it though, call them, mail them, email your recruiters .. anything, make yourself appear under all mediums so they can't miss you!


----------



## NavComm (9 Jun 2005)

I just called the unit again. She says that as soon as she gets my file back she will call me. I guess everything is still backed up at Borden.


----------



## Gouki (9 Jun 2005)

Hey if there is anything to learn from my experiences .. don't listen to them when they say "I'll call you" cause they tend to forget .. for a few weeks.. You should call every week to check up on things just in case you know?


----------



## NavComm (9 Jun 2005)

Yep, I'm with you on that one! I've been calling, dropping in at the recruiting centre....the LS at the front desk knows me by name  ;D I'm not trying to be a pest but I do have a life outside of this and I have to plan. I really think it's too late for me to go this year. It's only 2 weeks away and I haven't got my files back from Borden. The recruiter at the unit told me all is not lost though, I can still work in the unit while I wait for the next bmq once my file returns from Borden (assuming it's approved!)

I think they are dismally understaffed in the medical department at Borden! Think I'll write my member of parliament and ask if anyone in the House of Commons cares to actually do some work instead of fighting with each other, perhaps they could see their way to getting some help to Borden to clear up the back log.


----------



## Sivad (10 Jun 2005)

Man do i symphisize with you guys I too got a serious run around over here in the west.  With out stealing your thread Steve I believe I too would have gotten left out.  Lets just say i found a good guy at my local recruiting office (where I'll be stationed) that told me he would get stuff rolling for me and take care of the crap that i kept hearing.  I guess i just got lucky and found the right guy that actually cared.  he told me he wanted me there and well I'm closer than ever, to my BMQ.

Don't give up they have hundreds of people to deal with.  Make you wonder though about the people that just sit back and do nothing, do they ever get into the army?


----------



## Gouki (14 Jun 2005)

Update:

Called CFRC/WPG yesterday, a friend of my fathers kindly transferred me to the chief clerk there. He told me everything I already knew that Kincanucks told me, and that he could not do anything until Borden makes the offer. The file is there and basically waiting for it. Actually at first he didn't say anything to me, but I told him I found out backdoor about the preliminary results from the board in which case he said "how did you know??" and I said "someone told me" he didn't press the matter further seeing as how I wasn't going to divulge anything more  but resignately told me that yes, my source of info was true (as expected, thanks again Kincanucks).

We discussed my issues briefly and both agreed that if history with Borden is any teacher, that I will probably get my offer mid to late July and be on my way in Sept. He said a sooner than expected offer could be made which would land me in PAT platoon in Borden for a bit, but this scenario isn't too likely.

In short, nothing more than I already knew, but at least now I got someone else ballparking Mid-July for offer and now at least the chief clerk there knows me and will probably remember me as the guy that already knew his results - with that in mind he told me he would personally call me to deliver any news of an offer. So, not a total waste of time.


----------



## NavComm (14 Jun 2005)

It's hard to stay keen when it takes so long but I guess that's just a test of our character! Hang in there Steve!


----------



## RS (14 Jun 2005)

Good to hear Steve.  I still have to do my BMQ, so I do not believe we will be on the same TQ3.  But then you never know.......they could call and tell me I'm leaving in a week!  But doing the math I would have to start my BMQ by 05 July, to make it in time for the 20 Sept course.  Oh well.  :-\
Good luck to you.  Hope you hear sooner so you can get out of Shilo before the mosquitoes get too bad!! ha ha.   

Cheers, 
RS


----------



## Gouki (4 Jul 2005)

I GOT THE CALL

A PO called me.. Told me the stuff I already knew, but added I have a 330 day time towards next pay incentive and towards my Corporals - can't complain!

I head out to Borden Aug 11 for my SQ, and I'll be in PAT platoon once that's over before my QL3 on 20 Sept.

Finally! All this BS finally pays off. I actually got the call from my sister while I was weight lifting in the gym, and I called the PO at CFRC/WPG from the office. My father is pretty happy - haven't gotten a hold of my mother yet (she is in St. Jean on her french course). 

Now I'm waiting for the clerk to call in the next 2-3 days to let me know about swearing in, registration/administration etc all that stuff.

I have one month left! It came much faster than I thought .. I have to start thinking about what I'm going to do, get my drill up to par and start getting into the right mindset for SQ.

Whew


----------



## Island Ryhno (4 Jul 2005)

Congrats, oh and if you f*ck up my pay, I'm going postal on you.  ;D


----------



## Gouki (4 Jul 2005)

ACCIDENTS CAN HAPPEN.

haha just messin. I'm just sitting here thinking wtf I should do in regards to moving. I got a lot to think about (what to take, updating firearms license - do I even need to do that?) banking this and that.. im just trying to get a remote grip on what I should do.


----------



## Island Ryhno (4 Jul 2005)

Updating your FAC for the forces? You don't need it for use in the military. As far as I know the FAC is national (just off the top of my head, I really don't know) As for what to take: Well now that you're going to be making the big bucks, I suggest an Ipod! 8)


----------



## Gouki (4 Jul 2005)

Well I thought I read somewhere about updating the FAC depending on where you live and such. Is that true or did I misread something? I tried the website but it just confused the hell out of me.

Ipod huh? Have to look into that


----------



## Gouki (9 Jul 2005)

One last twist..

Had to go Army .. haha! No openings in Navy or Air

Staying overnight in a hotel in Wpg on the 4th (probably that damned western one..) then fly out Aug 5th.. start SQ shortly after! 

Looking forward to it ... I always wanted to use that machine gun..


----------



## Slim (9 Jul 2005)

Hey Steve

Congrats and the best of luck in your new CF career!

Slim


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Jul 2005)

Good luck army boy, maybe you'll get a nice posting like....SHILO!  ;D


----------



## mbhabfan (9 Jul 2005)

hey Rhyno funny you mention the shilo part, I was just thinking the exact same thing...that would be kind of ironic


----------



## Gouki (9 Jul 2005)

Thanks Slim!

In a way I'm saddened I couldn't experience Navy but I'm happy with army as well. 

And Rhyno, me and my neighbor discussed what would happen if I were posted back here. You'd find me hanging in my barracks room with a paper taped to my chest saying "I begged you not to send me back"

Everyone I talked to is all worried about me going to SQ, but see I got it all figured out: Shut up, do what I'm told and never quit. Personally I like the field, not sure why everyone seems to hate it so much.

I'll try to take my digital cam and take some pics of my many whacky adventures for everyone


----------

